# Induction/cervical ripening



## kellyg (May 8, 2008)

I need a suggestion for a dx code for cervical ripening.  Our doc is placing a foley catheter for a pregnant patient who is being electively induced and he has given me the dx of cervical ripening.  Any ideas??:


----------

